# Furnace Won't Ignite



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I went camping this weekend to find out I didn't have any heat. I recently took the batteries out because they were dead--I wouldn't think I would need them for the furnace to work. The blower kicks on, you can hear the ignitor trying to fire but nothing. I have gas..you can smell it and everything else works on gas. I took the unit out and found a spy glass..I tried it again and I could hear it..but never saw it through the glass. That glass may be only for seeing the flame when its burning..I have no clue. I was going to open the panel where the ignitor is but didn't have all the wrenches,so we used the ceramic heater. Any ideas/. It's a 25rss-2004-----thanks!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

You need 12 volts for the ignitor. It wont work without the battery's.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

X2 with jozway. Also, with no battery's, your TT brakes will not function should you loose the TT.







.gif" />.gif" />


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Will it work if the batteries won't hold a charge? I put em back in a few hours ago and tried it and it still doesn't work.Maybe the batteries are just so shot it won't work. Do I have to have two 12 volters also. If not I will just get one. We never use those batteries so I don't want two of em.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

One battery will do if it is charged and will hold a charge.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I am out on the road now...but wonder why you have to the batteries hooked up if you have the 120 hooked up? Thats weird.---I will try it when I get home.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

When you Light the stove, make sure it's purged of air. Are all the stove's flames burning high? Also, if you are real low on gas, the heater sometimes wont light- it needs a good amount of pressure. And just to add insult to injury, now that all propane tanks are equipped with OPD valves (overflow protection devices), when you open the valve, do it REAL SLOW.... if you crank it open fast, sometimes the OPD valve will trip thinking there is a leak, and there will only be a trickle of gas- not enough for the burner to catch. Just some random thoughts.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yes-I have gas..the stove was working and the hot water worked on gas.I think I will try putting some good batteries in. I just can't figure why they are tied into the furnace.Like I said--you can hear the ignitor clicking.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> I am out on the road now...but wonder why you have to the batteries hooked up if you have the 120 hooked up? Thats weird.---I will try it when I get home.Thanks for the help.


If the fan turns then you have 12 vdc to the furnace and you can run without the batteries if you are connected to shore power. If you hear the ignitor your fan is turning fast enough to push the safety air flow switch and that is the most common cause for failure. When you here the ignitor you should also hear the gas valve open (about 1 second delay) and you should be able to hear gas flowing when standing outside by the furnace exhaust.

I would check for loose wires to the gas valve for the furnace.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I am out on the road now...but wonder why you have to the batteries hooked up if you have the 120 hooked up? Thats weird.---I will try it when I get home.Thanks for the help.


If the fan turns then you have 12 vdc to the furnace and you can run without the batteries if you are connected to shore power. If you hear the ignitor your fan is turning fast enough to push the safety air flow switch and that is the most common cause for failure. When you here the ignitor you should also hear the gas valve open (about 1 second delay) and you should be able to hear gas flowing when standing outside by the furnace exhaust.

I would check for loose wires to the gas valve for the furnace.
[/quote]

Thought the voltage had to be at least 11VDC (maybe higher 11.5??) for the furnace on these beasts to ignite. Am I mistaken?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tom W. said:


> I am out on the road now...but wonder why you have to the batteries hooked up if you have the 120 hooked up? Thats weird.---I will try it when I get home.Thanks for the help.


If the fan turns then you have 12 vdc to the furnace and you can run without the batteries if you are connected to shore power. If you hear the ignitor your fan is turning fast enough to push the safety air flow switch and that is the most common cause for failure. When you here the ignitor you should also hear the gas valve open (about 1 second delay) and you should be able to hear gas flowing when standing outside by the furnace exhaust.

I would check for loose wires to the gas valve for the furnace.
[/quote]

Thought the voltage had to be at least 11VDC (maybe higher 11.5??) for the furnace on these beasts to ignite. Am I mistaken?
[/quote]

Close enough.


----------

